# Rest in Peace darling Puck



## TinysMom (Aug 27, 2007)

Moments ago, Puck passed away in Robin's arms. I'm writing this while I'm still numb....probably not the best time to do it....but I need to write something NOW.

Puck was so special to us - to me. Art didn't care for rabbits and only tolerated them until Puck came along....then he understood just how much fun a rabbit could be. Sometimes I wonder if Puck saved our marriage since I had such a "rabbit habit"...

I can't share much more right now - I think the numbness is starting to rub off. Art's sleeping (midnight shift) and I need to let him know when he wakes up.

So I'll just share some photos of Puck....I so much wish now that I'd taken more photos as he got older..










































































and after he got wry neck:





Rest in Peace Puck.....and binky free now that you don't suffer from wry neck.

Mama


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 27, 2007)

OMG I am so so sorry :bigtears:Binky free lil guy.

Big big hugs to you guys. ray:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 27, 2007)

:hug:I'm really sorry for your loss Peg. Binky free little man.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry. 

:bigtears:

:rainbow:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh Peg, im so sorry.

RIP handsome boy.

:rose::tears2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh Peg I am so sorry. You have had such a hard year, I will pray that it gets better for you.

Binky Free Puck, you were one Handsome Boy

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh poor sweet Puck...I'm so sorry to hear that.

My love and prayers and hugs, and anything else I can possibly give to help, are yours...

What a difficult time for you guys...

:tears2: ray:


----------



## ellissian (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh Peg I'm so sorry, you've had a really hard time lately. :bigtears:

Binky free beautiful Puck :rainbow:


----------



## sarahsop (Aug 27, 2007)

Poor puck......

My bunny Lolo died tonight too....

Maybe they will find each other.....



love Sarah x


----------



## naturestee (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry Peg. He was such a character. I always loved those pics of Pirate Puck, they always put a smile on my face.

Binky free, Puck.

:rainbow:


----------



## Butterfinger (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh, poor Puck  I'm so sorry....

Binky free, little guy ink iris::rainbow:


~Diana and Butter


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh Peg, what a tough loss for you both. My heart goes out to you.

Binky free, Puck.

:hug1


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 27, 2007)

For those who may not have read this - it was in Tiny & Puck's blog back in early 2005....

[align=center]*A Day In the Life of Puck*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Early Summer - 2005*[/align]  7 am - wake up to the sound of Tiny rattling his cage doors. Think about my plans for today again - I want to explore the bedrooms and behind the tv at least three times 

 
9:15 am - Mom finally lets me out. Tiny takes me to the side and reminds me to stay in the bunny room. 

 
9:17 am - I jump the barricade when Tiny turns his back to answer another bunny's question. 

 
9:18 am - Mom sees me. I drink water out of the dog's bowl to make sure she thinks that is why I jumped the fence. When she walks towards me - I jump back inside the barricade. Mom tries to fix the barricade. 

 
9:24 am - I jump the barricade and take off running for Eric's bedroom. 

 
9:25 am - I make it to Eric's bedroom and start exploring 

 
9:47 am - I accidentally jump on Eric 

 
9:52 am - Eric returns me to the bunny room 

 
10:17 am - I jump the barricade again 

 
10:18 am - I run for Eric's room 

 
10:22 am - Eric picks me up and puts me in my cage. Tiny lectures me from the floor about how to be a good bunny 

 
11:14 am - Mom sees in my cage and says, "Puck...what did you do NOW?". I look so pitiful and sad she picks me up and puts me down on the floor. 

 
11:29 am - I jump the barricade 

 
11:33 am - I hide behind the tv (which is in the fireplace) 

 
11:47 am - Mom asks where I am 

 
11:54 am - Robin sees me behind the tv and puts me in the bunny room 

 
12:02 pm - I eat hay mom brings in and Tiny glares at me. 

 
12:13 pm - I decide to show GingerSpice I'm becoming a BIG boy bunny and chase her and try to play house 

 
12:15 pm - Tiny chases me across the room and tells me to settle down or HE'S pushing me out the barricade 

 
12:26 pm - I chase Roary and tell him I'm bigger and badder than he is 

 
12:42 pm - I jump the barricade 'cause Tiny's about to thrash me 

 
12:55 pm - I accidentally run across Eric's foot as he plays XBox. He puts me back in the bunny room. 

 
1:19 pm - Yeah, yeah, yeah - I've heard these lectures before. I flick off Tiny and jump the barricade again. 

 
1:42 pm - Robin takes me from the bathroom and puts me back in my cage 

 
2:16 pm - Mom brings in hay and snacks. I beg her to let me out but she says "no Puck...not now". She does give me two craisins. I nap. 

 
2:59 pm - I shake my cage door when mom goes to let the dog out. She lets me out of my cage. 

 
3:21 pm - Eric chases me out of his room and when he finally catches me (behind the tv) he puts me back in the bunny room 

 
3:24 pm - Tiny and the other bunnies start approaching me with mean looks on their faces 

 
3:25 pm - I jumped the barricade again - only this time - SugarBear follows. 

 
3:37 pm - Mom sees SugarBear & I behind the tv (trying to climb the fireplace walls). She puts us in the bunny room again. 

 
3:38 pm - I lay down in a corner and tell Tiny I'm going to take a nap 

 
3:47 pm - Tiny's asleep. I jump the barricade again. 

 
4:12 pm - Eric catches me sleeping on his bed. He puts me in my cage. 

 
5:45 pm - Mom cleans cages and lets me out to play "in the bunny room". 

 
5:54 pm - Mom leaves the bunny room - and so do I. 

 
6:30 pm - Mom starts rustling up our food. I hop back in the bunny room and wait for her to put it down. 

 
7:00 pm - Mom picks me up and says "bedtime". She puts me in my cage - and I hadn't even done anything wrong! NO FAIR!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 27, 2007)

Good bye sweet Puck.


----------



## grumpybabies (Aug 27, 2007)

I will always remember a day in the life of Puck, he was such a spunky character, binky free Puck.


----------



## cheryl (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh Peg,i'm really very sorry 

Binky free Puck

Cherylink iris:


----------



## pamnock (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm sorry Peg - keeping you guys in my thoughts. . .

Pam


----------



## JimD (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry Peg 

...binky free litle one.

ray::rainbow:



~Jim
:sigh:


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 27, 2007)

What a quirky, lovely little bun I am reading about in your blog post. He did make me smile with his antics.
I'm so sorry you lost him Peg - binky free Puck.

x


----------



## Michaela (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh Peg, I am so so sorry :tears2:...you've lost too manyspecial buns lately. Puck was such a character, and he's going to be missed so much.

Binky free at the bridge Puck.. :rainbow:


----------



## myLoki (Aug 27, 2007)

I am so sorry, Peg. There are no words. Farewell Puck. RIP


t.:bigtears:


----------



## timetowaste (Aug 27, 2007)

binky free puck....suchhhh an adorable bunny....you will have all the time for mischief that you'd like in bunny heaven over that rainbow bridge....

<3 always for you puck.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Aug 27, 2007)

:rip::bigtears:Binky-free little Puck....no more wry neck....just fun and mischief at the Bridge. I'm so sorry, Peg. You'll be in our prayers.ray:


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 27, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments. I have really appreciated them very much.

I wanted to share part of an email that I sent to a friend tonight - and then a poem - because I think it expresses how I feel about Puck's passing.

Thanks for the hugs. Its sort of hard right now - feeling a bit numb....a bit happy (for him) that he's passed and is not in pain....and yet sad for myself and our family. 
_
I did ok till Art woke up and I had to ask him to bury Puck. He knew we were working with Puck - but he hadn't realized just how bad off he was. Heck - Robin and I were feeding him at 2 am this morning and I was saying, 'by golly...I think he's going to pull through this.." and then at noonish - he passed away. 

When I watched Art pick up Puck and cradle him in his arms - in sort of the same position he would pick up Puck and love on him (laying him on his back and rubbing his tummy like a kitten)......I teared up. I don't know if Art cried while he was outside burying Puck....but he about cried when he carried him outside. 

I think the numbness is because Puck's quality of life went so far downhill since he got wry neck last year. Oh - we loved on him and we petted him and stuff....but pre wryneck he was a hellion. He would bounce on anything and everything and run and play and he was as free as a butterfly. Then the wry neck happened and it really slowed him down a lot. Not only did his body change - but it was like his spirit changed too. He was now bound by his body and I think it was hard for him. 

I think I'm numb because I know that his passing was best for him. Last night I realized I could give him a push of IV fluids and try to save his life.....but that he had a good change of only having it extended by hours - not by any real length of time. So Robin and I gave him a bit of pain meds and then baby food and water and he took about 50 cc between the two of them - which is about what I would have done for an emergency push of fluids (44 cc)....I thought..."he's gonna make it..". 

The hardest part is we put Jenny in with him yesterday to try to pull him out of it - they had a real close bond (she had his babies twice). Now I think she is grieving for him even though he died in our arms. (Ok - so she's also making googly eyes at Tiny too). 

This hurts so bad - but I guess what I'm trying to say is it would be hurting so much worse if he hadn't had the wry neck and been ill.....then it would have been devastating. But Puck didn't like being disabled....so in a way, it brings me joy to know he's pain-free. 

Peg 

_Now I'll share a poem that sort of reminds me of what has happened to Puck...

It's a poem about pilots called "High Flight" and I used to hear it on the tv in the evenings before they'd shut down for the night (that's right youngsters - we didn't used to have tv 24/7).

_High Flight_  Oh! I have slipped the surly bonds of earth
And danced the skies on laughter-silvered wings;
Sunward I've climbed, and joined the tumbling mirth
Of sun-split clouds - and done a hundred things
You have not dreamed of - wheeled and soared and swung
High in the sunlit silence. Hov'ring there
I've chased the shouting wind along, and flung
My eager craft through footless halls of air.
Up, up the long delirious, burning blue,
I've topped the windswept heights with easy grace
Where never lark, or even eagle flew -
And, while with silent lifting mind I've trod
The high untresspassed sanctity of space,
Put out my hand and touched the face of God. 

_Pilot Officer Gillespie Magee
No 412 squadron, RCAF
Killed 11 December 1941_

I believe with all of my heart that Puck has slipped the bounds of this earth - and the wry neck that so hindered him......and reached out to touch the face of God...the one who made him..

I keep trying to picture God laughing and saying, "binky again Puck....I love to watch you binky".

Peg


----------



## Haley (Aug 27, 2007)

oh no Peg, Im just seeing this. 

I am so so sorry to hear this. I got your pm earlier about him not doing well and I was just thinking "there is no way she can lose him, its just too much". Im just speechless, there are no words.

I am just so sorry. Let me know if you need to talk.

Haley


----------



## Sealy (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm just seeing this as well. Gosh Peg.. I'm just..  gosh. I'm so very sorry. What a tough month for you. 
I'm here for you also if you need anything.
Warm hugs friend.
Binky Free Puck.. sweet baby. 

~Kim


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 28, 2007)

Well, I saw this minutes after it being posted and I couldn't respond. I couldn't believe it was Peg again, posting something she really couldn't, but had to. 

Peg, I am so very sorry for your loss of Puck. He is definitely dancing over there. Just wanted to let you know how sorry I am.:rose: 



Man, Puck, You're gonna be a tough one in Heaven:rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 28, 2007)

I am so very sorry, Peg. I always remember that 'Day in the Life' story and it gave such a wonderful picture of Puck's character.

You are having such an awful time of it, and I know Art will miss Puck terribly. I am thinking of you all.

Jan


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 28, 2007)

i am so sorry for your loss


----------



## polly (Aug 28, 2007)

I am so sorry Peg, Binky free Puck:rainbow::angel:


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 29, 2007)

This is kind of a sequel to "A Day In The Life of Puck"...I hope you enjoy it..

Puck's First Day in Heaven

?? pm - Arrival - hop and binky and jump into the lap of this guy named "Buck Jones" who rubs my ears and pets me and tells me he's the "big kahuna bunny"

Look around for Tiny

Run around and play some more

Peek around a bush at a big black rabbit - trying to decide if its Tiny

Get knocked over by GingerSpice as she comes running up and jumps me from behind

Play chase and pretend breeding with GingerSpice

Keep checking behind back for Tiny

Meet R2D2 and play dodge with R2 and GingerSpice

Find a hay field and start munching

Fall asleep and dream of home

Wake up at the sound of approaching rabbits and hop away in case its Tiny

Get a drink from the stream and go talk to the Buck guy only to see GingerSpice snuggled up in his backpack type thing he wears

Jump & binky to get GingerSpice to come play
Find some cute girls and chase them

Chase a butterfly

Look around for Tiny

Talk to some cute young girls about wry neck and how much better I can hop now - demonstrate a few binkies

Flirt with a really cute doe

Look around for Tiny

Ask GingerSpice when suppertime is....and follow her to a big big field filled with all sorts of vegies and grasses and hays

Look around for Tiny

Follow GingerSpice as she gets a brief sad look in her eye - and follow her to a bridge....

Almost fall in the water while staring into it with GingerSpice and watching Tiny cuddle with mom and the other bunnies

Shed a single tear into the water - and then nip GingerSpice and dare her into a game of chase

Look around for Tiny one last time.....and then take off chasing after Ginger...



Tiny will come someday....till then, Puck can play without any more lectures!


----------



## timetowaste (Aug 29, 2007)

that made ME cry!!!!!!!! 

it sounds like puck is having the experience of an afterlife-time. rip puck. binky often, binky big.


----------



## lemonaxis (Aug 29, 2007)

My thoughts are with you ink iris:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 29, 2007)

:cry4:Oh, that was so moving! What a lovely thought.



Jan


----------



## JimD (Aug 30, 2007)

suggestion to add:

.........The single tear creates ripples that disturb the sadness and....







....I pause toremember the last time I got a chance to pee on Mom.
:biggrin2:

~Jim







:sigh:
...binky on, Puck!


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 30, 2007)

{{{{Peg}}}}

I think you all would have suffered if he had lived longer. It wouldn't have been fair to you guys to watch him be miserable and it wouldn't have been fair to him to be unable to play and enjoy life to its fullest. You can't feel bad for feeling numb or not grieving as much. I know that it must hurt you terribly but at the same I think we can't help but feeling relieved during these times. 

Big hugs to you


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm sorry about Puck..Peg..I am just reading this...the poem was such a wonderful tribute to him....I just loved that poem.

What a wonderful bunny!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for the thoughts MsBinky - but the fact is - Puck lived - quite happily even - with wry neck for over a year. He was quite happy and loved to get pets and such and he would run circles in his cage.

I would have happily had him continue to live like that (compared to GingerSpice who had a wasting disease and was going downhill in front of my eyes).

It was only for the last day or two that his body wasn't working well and he went downhill. 

Yes, his spirit did sort of change when he got wry neck....but he was still a lover....he just wasn't able to get into as much mischief!

Peg*


MsBinky wrote: *


> {{{{Peg}}}}
> 
> I think you all would have suffered if he had lived longer. It wouldn't have been fair to you guys to watch him be miserable and it wouldn't have been fair to him to be unable to play and enjoy life to its fullest. You can't feel bad for feeling numb or not grieving as much. I know that it must hurt you terribly but at the same I think we can't help but feeling relieved during these times.
> 
> Big hugs to you


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 30, 2007)

Jim - you should have warned me so I wouldn't be drinking when I saw this. Now I need to clean my monitor....well...almost.

Seriously though - believe it or not - I don't think Puck ever peed on me. He did pee on Robin as he was passing....and boy did he get her good. But he never peed on me.

GingerSpice and Pow Wow though..........wow......maybe GingerSpice would be regretting she didn't have mom to pee on anymore....I could see that happening.

Peg*




JimD wrote: *


> ....I pause toremember the last time I got a chance to pee on Mom.
> :biggrin2:


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh sorry Peg, I thought it got worse over time. I didn't understand that part. Of course, I understood he was happy with you guys. I didn't realize that is was so unexpected. I thought it was similar to what my buns had died from.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 31, 2007)

Peg I am terribly sorry for your lost of Sweet Puck. I loved his stories and loved how he found every way to get out of the bunny room

Binkie Free big boy Puck


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 2, 2007)

I can just now post here.


I cried my eyes out all day when this thread was first posted. I am about to cry just leaving this post.


When I would sit up late on your computer Puck would go over to the corner of his cage that was nearest to me and look at me....as to say "Hey, you come play with me!". I would put my fingers in his cage and he would come over and chin them.

Just by looking at Puck you could tell he was a special guy. Dispite his odd appearence, he was a little lover.



Rest in peace, Puck...my little late night flirty bunny buddy :rainbow::hearts. I hope you made it safely to bunny heaven. Say hello to Pow Wow, Stinky-Butt, and any other bunny friend of yours that I may have met that crossed while I was visiting.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 2, 2007)

Amy,

I was wondering how you would take it - I knew you liked him.

I used to go out in the mornings (before you were up) and talk to him and pet him....and Art would often talk to him and pet him when watering the bunnies.

Sometimes Art would bring him out of the cage and we'd coo at him and talk to him...

Oh well...I must remind myself he no longer has wry neck..

Peg*

undergunfire wrote: *


> I can just now post here.
> 
> 
> I cried my eyes out all day when this thread was first posted. I am about to cry just leaving this post.
> ...


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm sorry to bump such an old thread - but I just can't help it. I'm missing Puck so badly today - I just want my little boy back so much.

I made the mistake of looking at the rescue section and seeing a lop in Maryland and that set off the grief again ~ almost as if it was fresh and new. I found myself crying hysterically almost - and then I calmed down enough to call a friend and cry on her shoulder. 

So I guess I thought I'd bump this thread to post about some things that made Puck so darned special.

When Puck wasn't even 8 weeks old - Art was trying to vacuum the carpet and Puck got right in his path and tried to take on the vacuum cleaner. He was so determined that Art could NOT vacuum up his poops....and he sat right in the way - even when Art tried to get him to move. I think that was when Art lost his heart to Puck....this tiy bundle of fur trying to tell him what to do and not do. (It worked too - every time we'd try to vacuum the floor - if Puck was out playing he'd come and make us stop).

Puck loved to jump too. We had the Netherland dwarves - they loved to hop. We had Tiny - he loved to sleep. The lionheads loved to binky. But Puck? He had to jump and it seemed like he was continually raising the bar to see how high he could jump and what he could get to next.

He loved to go outside and play too. He just KNEW that he belonged in the grass - and he showed us all the holes in the fence system (by getting through them and getting stuck in the neighbor's yard). Then he got mad at us for finding him.

I'll never forget the time the new neighbor showed up at our door and said, "Is this yours?" and Puck was sitting in his hands looking at me as if to say, "Me? Get Loose?" We put him back in the back yard and stood watching to see what he did. He hopped around for a minute and then looked around for us and when he didn't see us - he went right for the hole he'd found (after Art had walked to fence looking for holes). I called him and distracted him (and he came running) and Art blocked the hole. When I turned my back - he hopped back to the hole and then looked all around trying to find it again since Art had blocked it with a brick. He finally sat ON TOP of the brick surveying his domain while he decided what trouble to get into next.

Oh Puck....I love you so much. I miss you like the dickens too. Binky free my boy...I think today my loss of you really hit hard - perhaps for the first time - as if I'd been numb for too long. 

Daddy loves you too - he just watched a video of another lop (the one that started me crying ~ I explained that I'd seen it and thought of you) and he laughed and said, "Boy....Puck was something...wasn't he?".

Binky free my boy....I know we'll see each other again someday.

Mom


----------



## Saffy (Jan 16, 2008)

Poor little Puck .. binky free wee guy.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 16, 2008)

He certainly was a unique little guy. 

:hug: Jan


----------



## Ringer (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry. I just read about the day in the life. What a spunky boy Puckie was! It breaks my heart. These little bun friends are actually so fragile. They bring out the best in us and we can't help but be so taken with them. 

RIP Puckie, sweet baby, you are in the Lord's hands now. Binky free with all the other angel bunnies.

When my baby bunnies died right before Christmas I told my grandson that God needed more bunnies in heaven for the big celebration.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 27, 2008)

It is so hard my Puck to think its been a year since you passed. Tell me - is every day in heaven as good as the first one? Does Tiny still try to keep you in line? (I don't think it is possible to keep you in line).

I dreamt of you last night - I think you've been on my mind because I knew that today was the one year anniversary of when you crossed the bridge. In my dream - you were running and playing and you were whole again. I watched you binky all over the place and couldn't help but smile.

I still miss you. Every time I see Puckina - I think of you. Your daughter is so NOT like you - she is so much like her mama - but in her face - I see you in her eyes sometimes. Sometimes when she goes outside...I see you in the way she enjoys the fresh air and wants to be in the sunshine.

I wish you were still here - for my sake. But I'm glad that you're whole again.

I commissioned a picture of you a while ago - and at first I wasn't sure how I felt about it - it didn't seem like you.

Then I realized - it was because it was you when you were whole...before the wry neck. I went back to pictures of you as a youngster and it reminded me of the joyful times - when we couldn't keep you off the bed or couch or whevever you wanted to be.

Here it is my Puck....








So be well my friend....be whole. And know that I miss you - but wouldn't wish you back to your crippled body in spite of my loss - because your spirit was so strong - I realize you needed to be free of your body.

I love you.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 27, 2008)

That is so sweet, Peg, and a beautiful picture.

I can hardly believe that it has been a year!!

God Bless, Puck. You are still missed so much.

Jan


----------



## BSAR (Aug 27, 2008)

I am so sorry Peg. Puck was such a cutie....:cry4:

Rest In Peace Puck and binky free.:rainbow:


----------

